# Can't install FreeBSD 9.0 on HP Proliant DL160 gen8



## luvgalz (Sep 17, 2012)

I tried to install Freebsd 9.0 (disc1 version) on HP Proliant DL160 Gen8 but every time when FreeBSD starts to load kernel - server reboots. I didn't even see main menu.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm guessing you're trying the IA-64 version instead of AMD64.


----------



## luvgalz (Sep 17, 2012)

My image named as: FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso .


----------



## luvgalz (Sep 18, 2012)

hp support answers: there are no aviable raid controller's drivers for FreeBSD 9 at this moment.


----------



## fadolf (Oct 15, 2012)

FreeBSD 8.3 or the upcoming FreeBSD 9.1 have newer versions of the ciss(4) driver, which support the P420 raid controller. None of those versions work with the built in Broadcom NIC BCM5719 though.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Oct 15, 2012)

What about this patch?


----------



## fadolf (Oct 18, 2012)

According to yongari@ it will be MFCd after 3 ~ 4 weeks. So it is doubtful that it will make an appearance in 9.1-RELEASE.


----------

